# Asia's bizzard but weary funny CG-animation, serius



## Grampa (Jan 16, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFCt_HKnuQE_

can you identifie all the planes in the clip?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2010)

LMAO, I loved the A-10. Never thought about the cannon being a cigar, it was perfect.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2010)

That was great!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2010)

That was pretty good. Suprisingly good actually.


----------

